# TRAIN the PUP or TRAIN the OWNER ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The 2nd is the most IMPORTANT - this forum is GREAT !!!!! 87k + posts - the advice posted is more 4 U - so you can have 16+ years with one of the best breeds in the world - so like the advice or not - take the best & leave the rest - a VVell bred V is in your hands - nothing on this forum can change this !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like to think I'm a semi trained gundog owner.
Like the dogs, I slip up every now and then.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have learned" am learning" that it is equally, if not more important that "I" am trained... else... We will both be failures!
Dogs learn very fast... and one thing the learn "just as fast" is if WE (owners) are inconsistent!
Just like little kids... Who really don't need to mind until mom or dad yells for the 4th time, Then he means business.
If owners give quasi commands... then they can only expect to get obedience when the dog feels like "maybe" doing what it is told.

If You expect your dog to obey... then YOU are REQUIRED to Set the Standard of obedience, and that REQUIRES training and self discipline.

We are all human and that means we err, we are all softies of heart when it comes to our pups, and that is human also. So sometimes our pups will just get away with stuff.
But a well trained human has a better chance of maintaining a well trained pup. and that is a fact!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny are perfect examples of this. Penny tends to obey me the first time I give a command and Cash tends to do it on his own time. This is 100% my fault - I'm more lenient on Cash. It started when he was a three legged puppy and I felt a little sorry for him (which was totally the wrong thing to do). When I first got Penny I had an incident when she went after my brothers dog for eating out of Penny's food bowl and after that I cracked down on her and I wouldn't let her get away with anything. The result is that now Penny is obedient 99% of the time and Cash is obedient 95% of the time. They obviously have the same owner and live in the same house, but I'm the inconsistent one.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When there are 3 adults in the house....... one very consistent and stick to the rules, one semi interested and sometimes stick to the rules( really just starting to obey the rules) and one who is just a bad example entirely and gives all the wrong commands and does not enforce thee rules entirely.


----------

